# Salmon Slam



## OutdoorGirl (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey ladies, I have a question......


Dale wants to go, I want to go, and I think we might be bringing his dad. Anyways, I will be 38 weeks pregnant that weekend. It also happens to be my birthday. Do you think I could still go???? I mean, it won't be comfy to sleep on the ground, but oh well, I was upset that I missed last year's. I know that fishing would be hard, but my parents have a cabin up there and I could go and visit them, or hang around. 

Anyways, let me know what you think. And maybe I will ask my doctor about it on Tuesday.


Annie


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Outdoorgirl,

CONGRATS!!!!! I would talk it over with your doctor and have his/hers approval first!!!! If he says it's okay....find out where the nearest hospital is located and if it meets your standards for the care of you and your child. If so go for it  That's a true " OUTDOORGIRL"!!! I however wouldn't go on any LONG floats just in case. Stay where you can get to a vechicle....  If not there will be plenty of other outings to go to!!!! I'm looking forward to meeting you.


QS


----------



## prettyntuff (Jan 28, 2003)

When and where is it? Is it boat/lake fishing or river fishing?

I would love to go to one of these outings with you gals!

**edited to say: DUH! I found some of the other posts about it and saw that it is river fishing.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

I think Lindsey & I are going to Come to the SLAM this year.

I have NO Equipment. Last year Tangle knot was going to set me up (with equipment that is) Tangle did you offer it to someone else or do I still stand a chance?

IF not, does someone else have anything they can offer me (Fishing Equipment again).

I'll also have to get lessons. NEVER done anyting like this before.

Let me know.

Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Gail,

Glad to hear you might be able to make it this year. Unfortunately, John's work is putting a damper on our hopes of attending but there is still a VERY slim chance we will make it. Regardless, we can set you up with everything( equipment, that is, lol). Does Lindsey need equipment as well? Let me know.

Guaranteed fun time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutdoorGirl (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, I can't go. Looks like I might possibly be in the hospital by this weekend. My doctor's appointment is Thursday, and if he says this is it, Dale won't be going either. Talk about a pretty upset and yet very excited house at this time. Maybe next year


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

i'd be staying at home for this one .lol!!!!
are you having a boy or girl?
and what's the name?
We will be having a boy in Jan #5, not sure on the name but it has to end in (on)my kids are Brendon,Madison,Jordon and Devon...i would like Carson but she is thinking Jackson..Lets get a vote.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Wicked, I would go with Carson. You already have a J.

Then you will have B C D - - - - - J - - M

You have a long way to go to FIll in the blanks  

Good Luck.

It's GREAT being a GRANDMA. Play with them and send them back


----------



## OutdoorGirl (Oct 1, 2002)

We are having a girl. The name is Isabelle Noel, and she is taking her sweet time getting here. Dale was a little paniced that she was going to come tomorrow, which would not have been allowed. He would be out in the woods, and I would be all by myself. It's bad enough that Joe's birthday is November 14. So, it is a weeks and counting.



Annie


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Outdoorgrl and FR4S,
Missed you guys at the slam but I guess you have to do what you have to do.

Congrats to you guys


----------



## OutdoorGirl (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks. It was hard not going, espically since my parents live in Baldwin as well. They are the "Fly south for the winter" people. It would have been perfect for us. But, hey, oh well. 

Dale lucked out. No daughter today, so he bought himself some time. I am hoping he gets a good shot on something today. I want some jerkey.


Annie


----------

